# Tomcat-Applikation lässt sich nicht mehr starten



## Guest (12. Okt 2004)

Seit heute kann ich eine meiner Applikationen nicht mehr starten. Ich habe gestern noch die Ordnerstruktur verändert, aber dies kann ja nicht der Grund sein..

Wenn ich die Applikation im Tomcat-Manager starten will erscheint folgende Meldung:
"FAIL - Application at context path /testapp could not be started"

Im Logfile werden keine Fehler ausgegeben

Was kann ich tun?

Danke
MfG


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2004)

ich habe gerade gesehen dass im Logfile folgendes steht:

```
StandardContext[/testapp]: Resources start failed:
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Document base C:\Tomcat41\webapps\webapps\testapp does not exist or is not a readable directory
```

Die Applikation liegt unter ../Tomcat41/webapps/testapp, Tomcat will die Applikation aber auf ../Tomcat41/webapps/webapps/testapp herauslesen. Wo kann ich diesen Pfad anpassen? Warum hat es mir diesen verändert?

MfG


----------



## foobar (12. Okt 2004)

Im Ordner $TOMCAT_HOME/conf/Catalina/localhost liegt eine XML-Datei die den selben Namen wie dein Context trägt. Dort kannst du mit dem Attribut docBase, den Pfad anpassen.


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2004)

ok hat funktioniert danke


----------

